# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  sql error 18456

## mahmood_teh

Hi every one
I want to install dotnetnuke on my iis 6.
but when I give the server name and database name to the installer this error is given to me:



```
Connection Error(s):
Index #: 0
Source: .Net SqlClient Data Provider
Class: 14
Number: 18456
Message: Sql login failed
```

I don't know how to fix this error
waiting for your solutions...

P.S 
I have Make my own database on my MS SQL server 2008 and I don't want to use the default dotnetnuke database placed on App_data folder.
I fill the database information correctly but it can not access my database

----------


## rmiao

Did you put in correct sql id and password?

----------


## mahmood_teh

Yes I did but the result is the same

----------


## rmiao

Can you post your connection string?

----------


## mahmood_teh

Sure here my connection string is:




```
Data Source=LEGEND\LEGEND;Integrated Security=True; Initial catalog=DotnetNuke;
```

----------


## rmiao

You use windows authentication, ensure windows account you used is valid sql login and have proper permission.

----------

